# Pfaff grand quilter table with machine



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

There is one for sale on craigslist. Does anyone know anything about these? I know NOTHING about any of these, so I am clueless. Here is what the ad says:

For sale is a PRISTINE 1 year old Grand quilter machine. It is called the Next Generation Hobby 1200 Quilting Machine. It has an extention table that goes with it. It also has an extra table that also comes with it 24" x 16". 

I am getting a bigger one so this one needs to go. The table is 10 feet long. This one runs great. It has all the instructions books with it and 3 CDs that will get you started. It has a stitch regulator that was an extra that is included. 

It is a fun machine and easy to use. 

They are asking $1500. Please let me know what you think!!!!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

There is nothing like going over to their house and using it... That's what I'd do. That will answer all your questions and likely mean you have to make a place for a new machine. ; )

dawn


----------

